# Review of London Contemporary Orchestra Strings by Spitfire



## donbodin (Feb 28, 2017)

With London Contemporary Orchestra Strings, Spitfire dive deep into sonorism with a clear and present sample set of experimental articulations, many of which I have never heard before! The surprising thing is just how playable this library is given it’s aleatoric nature.
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2mpwszr

LCO Strings is available from Spitfire Audio


----------

